# Nero Audio-CD burn question



## swanganz (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for all who reply. I have a TDK veloCD with pre-installed Nero 5.5 software.

I am able to burn an Audio CD, but I can only do it by burning an entire CD. In other words, I'm unable to just burn one or two songs then add anymore songs to that disk.

Is that how Nero operates, or is there a way to just burn one song to a disk, then add one song at a time later until the entire disk is full?? I tried the multi-session format, and that didn't work either.


----------



## bestshotdude (Dec 26, 2001)

This is a strange but unfortunate part of the Nero software. If you are doing "multi-session" recordings you will only see the last session recorded unless you go into the software and look up all that is on the disc. I finally got around this by storing my recordings untill I had enough to fill a cd and then burn it. You can find the other files by using the Nero software but unfortunately in a regular cd player it will only see the last session recorded. I have gone ahead, like I said, and saved the recordings and then choose which ones I want to burn to a cd. It is an inconvenience of the software and you will get arguments from other people about Nero but I find that overall it is the best out there right now. So just record away and then select which files you want to burn for a particular cd and you will get those you select. I went through 3-4 cd's until I found this out as the information supplied by Nero is very general and you really have to search to find that doing a multi-session leaves you with that bad option. I download from an mp3 file sharing program and also have a line input from my own cd player and I just record all I want and then select what I want to have on a cd for that burn and it works fine. It was trial and error for a while but I found this to be the only solution so far unless someone says different which I would be interested in knowing as well.
Make sure you update you Nero software with a patch that is available at their website so any and all formats can be converted. After I record what I want on a cd I just delete the file to prevent confusion if I have some I want for another type of cd mood.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You never burn an audio CD multi-session. An entertainment player can only see the first session. If you want to have tracks from several albums on the same CD that is no problem. Your only limitation is that you have to gather everything you want on a particular CD and burn it at the same time. You cant put a couple tracks on an audio CD so you can listen to them and then at a later date add some more  it then becomes multi-session.

Here are Neros instructions for making your own favorites CD from various sources



If you wish to compile and burn your own audio CD (best-of-
CD) from one or several CDs, then please proceed as follows:
You have already started the Nero program with the Wizard
activated. If the Wizard is not active, then please refer to
Page 14 to find out how to activate the Wizard.
1. Activate Compile a new CD and click on Next.
2. Activate Audio CD and click on Next.
3. Click on Finish in the Info window to continue with the
next step.
The Audio compilation window opens.
4. Insert the first source CD into your CD-ROM/DVD drive
from which you wish to select the audio tracks. Open this
drive using the Nero File Browser. If a file browser is not
opened, then it can be opened with View | New File
Browser.
5. Compile the .CDA files for the audio CD by dragging the
required files from the File Browser and then dropping
them into the compilation window.
Nero now analyses the source CD as well as the required
CDA files.
The window to create a database opens. Please click on
Cancel because we dont want to go into anymore detail
about this in these Brief Instructions.
Please refer to the Manual for detailed information about
setting-up and handling the database.
6. Assign a name for the source CD so that Nero can
prompt you, when required during burning, to insert this
CD.
9. Make sure that the total size of the tracks which you have
compiled does not exceed the CD capacity. This is
indicated by the blue bar at the lower edge of the screen.
10. To prepare for the actual burning operation, click on
or select File | Write CD.
The Nero Wizard (Burn CD) window is displayed.
11. You can start burning with and without a prior test run or
you can only simulate the burning operation. Select which
burning operation you wish to use (refer to Page 13).
12. Make certain that the Create image checkbox is not
active. More detailed information on this is provided in
Section 3.2.4 Compiling and burning an image file.
13. Select the required write speed from the list.
14. Click on Burn to start burning.
15. Insert an empty CD into the CD burner.
16. During burning, Nero prompts you to insert the CDs,
which you used when compiling your best-of-CD, into the
CD-ROM/DVD drive one after the other.
17. All of the selected steps are now executed one after the
other up to the actual burning. A status window is
displayed where the individual steps are shown so that
you can see exactly what is happening.
The last message then appears, e. g.: "Burnprocess done
successfully at 8x (1200 KB/s)".
18. The CD is then ejected. Click on OK.
19. Click on Discard to close the window which displays the
burning operation protocol.
20. Check your new CD by re-inserting it into the CD recorder
and clicking on or select CD-Recorder | CD-Info.
The CD Info is then displayed.
Click on File | New to burn another CD and the Wizard will
guide you again through the individual menus.


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

I read your reply and directions...is there a way to use NERO without adding the discs when prompted.....is there away to extract the files to a drive then burn them all at once, like adaptec.

thanks,
MIke


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Nero is asking for the CDs so it can extract the digital audio so it can be recorded. If you want to record the music on the CDs you have to let Nero extract the info. EZCD requires the same thing.

If you want to make a HD image instead of record it directly to CDR just check the Create Image box. All mastering software allows that option.


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi & thanks for replying.....one last question.....When I burn songs I downloaded from the internet, they sound really good;however, when I burn a song from a cd, it sounds a little cheesier....harsh.....I usually transfer the the song from the cd to a file first..I'm also making compilation ccds and do not want to changing 18 cds just to do this.....what's the best possible way to get a good recording?

Thanks a lot,

Mike


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

shim if you want it to sound perfect then use Exact Audio Copy (EAC you can find it on google). Rip the songs you want to .wav files on your HD then use nero to create the CD from wav files.


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Ratfood...I checked out the EAC site....it said it is a beta version.......not responsible for damage to hard drive....this doesn't sound too inviting....what are your thoughts or experiences?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

Heh doesn't all software say that these days? No really... I have been using it for a while. I have put 2 different versions on several computers with no problems whatsoever. I use it almost daily and I never even had it lock up or crash. A lot of people who take their ripped music way too seriously use this program, many of these fanatics hang out here http://www.r3mix.net/.

You can take a stroll thru the site and forum there and learn a lot more about making good mp3's then you would ever care to know. The good thing is that you can get all set up once with EAC and RazorLame and not have to worry again about the quality of your mp3's. (well, untill mp4 or whatever comes out, but you get the idea).


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Ratfood...thanks....I downloaded EAC.....do I need this Lame 32 encoder....I clicked on the link and I believe it's in German....any suggestions??

Mike


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

Here is RazorLame (A great front end for the lame command line encoder) http://www.dors.de/razorlame/razorlame.zip

And here is lame encoder http://www.dors.de/razorlame/razorlame.zip

I took these instructions from the http://www.citay.de/win32LAMEv17.exe page...

1) Download LAME 3.91 stable: http://www.citay.de/lame-3.91.zip
2) Download RazorLAME 1.1.5: http://www.dors.de/razorlame/razorlame.zip
3) Unzip both to the same directory and start RazorLAME.
4) In RazorLAME, go to "Edit" - "Options" and add the path to LAME.EXE
5) In RazorLAME, go to "Edit" - "LAME Options" and select "Expert"
6) In "Custom options", enter: --alt-preset standard
7) Check "Only use custom options".

Instructions #6 and #7 will set up your lame to do excellent quality variable bit rate mp3's. If you go back to that r3mix.net web site you will find a list of many more cusotm options instead of "--alt-preset standard" however this one is generally considered the best for quality and size. There are several options for constant bit rate if thats your thing too.

Once you are done with this then just open up RazorLame , drag your WAV files onto it , and hit encode and it will encode them all for you as MP3. Easy Peasy Japaneesey
Have fun


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Thanks so much..let me get this straight.....Use EAC to go from the cd itself to a wav file then use Razorlame to encode them to Mp3...then burn to disc using EAC......is this correct...I catch on pretty fast...this is just a little different from the way I've been making cds. I make a lot of compilation cds. Let me know & thanks!

Mike


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

Ummm, if you just want to make compilation CD's with nero then you can skip the whole lame process... That is just for making MP3. There is no reason to go to MP3 mode if making an audio CD.

Heres what you do, put the CD in and rip the songs you want as wav's with EAC. Do this with all the songs you want on the final CD. Then open up nero and chose audio CD. Then , in nero, drag and drop those wav files onto your blank CD and hit BURN. Thats all there is too it. 

To save time, make sure you set up EAC to check the CDDB so you don't have to type the songs names out.


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

Sorry if I confuse you, sometimes I only make sense to myself... Let me know if your still unclear and I will try to explain it different, OK. 

I should have never brought up the Lame as you didn't mention MP3. I was just trying to show you other options you have with your music.


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Ratfood...I got everything downloaded and unzipped.....The only thing I'm having problems with is line #4 about adding the path to lame.exe...what is the exact file that needs to go there? Also, in line #6, do I type --alt-preset standard exactly like this? Sorry for the dumb questions.....it will be nice to have great sounding cds for a change.

Mike


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Whew......I'm only interested in making good quality cds......so use EAC and Nero....correct?

Thanks alot!!

Mike


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

Yeah just EAC and nero and you will have CD's that sound exactly like the original. 



You probably don't need to know this anymore but the path in #4 points to Lame.exe (wherever you unzipped it to) and #6 yes you are right --alt-preset standard


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Thanks again...one more from the pain in the butt....do you know of any changes I need to make in EAC....I want to get the best sound that I can?

Mike


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

I leave everything as defaults and I never had any complaints. When your making compilations you may run into songs that will sound louder than others because they are ripped from different sources. If you have this problem you may want to play with the normalization, but I have never done this so I couldn't give you any more advice about it sorry!


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

Check that... I just checked and Nero will do RMS normalizing which would be better for you. Don't use the EAC normalization.


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Thanks again and again....I booted up EAC and checked my version I have which is V.09 Beta 2....1-31-02...it says this is an old version and to go to the site to update it...is this the version you have.??

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Ratfood (Sep 8, 2001)

yeah thats the version I use... Ignore that message


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

I had all songs in wav files and transferred them to Nero....it burned about 9 of the 18 songs then failed.....I have no idea why...I then used the same files with music match and it worked fine....I bought an OEM version of Nero from the internet....I'm wonfdering if this is why....I kind of doubt it because I used this copy of nero before and it did work...who knows...

MIke


----------

